# Pocket Rockets - does anyone on here have one?



## TheoryX1 (28 November 2011)

Have finally managed to read last week's H&H, after the week from hell (another post...).  I read the article in praise of the smaller horse with interest as we have a perfect example of such a horse.  That lovely creature that Mini TX rides is a 15.1hh, pretty little horse.  She has large, flamboyant paces that will show up 17hh warmbloods when she does dressage, yet is fast enough to cover the ground well when she is eventing.  She is also extremely clever, and has a huge, scopey jump as well.  We call her 'The Thinker'.  Having watched her go xc many, many times, I can almost see her thinking about how she will cross the various obstacles.  She definitely has a 5th leg and has got Mini TX out of trouble many, many times.  I've lost count of the times she has told me she has thrown the reins at her and basically asked her to get her out of trouble when she is riding xc, and she always obliges.   Oddly enough her parents were well over 16hh.  Her mum was an Intermediate eventer and a full TB by Motivate and daddy is Hercorose, a KWPN who is one of the sons of the great Samber.  Goodness knows how she turned out so small!  

She is perfect for Mini TX, who is a petite 5 foot 2.  I have also ridden her recently, since I shed the poundage and she is a perfect height for me.  I also ride a smaller horse - a 14.3hh irish cob, so am also a huge fan of the smaller horse.  It got me thinking, I love them a bit smaller, they are cheaper to feed, easier to look after and so much fun.  Who needs a strapping 17hh warmblood?  Then again, neither of us are hugely tall - I am just 5 foot 5, and neither of us is long legged, so both horses are perfect.  It got me thinking, how many of you on here have a 'Pocket Rocket'?  Would love to hear about them and even see some photos if you have them.


----------



## asset2004 (28 November 2011)

I have a potential one! Standing in a field going to waste, by a Grade A and out of a BE intermediate mare, 15hh 5yo, broken & ridden away, looking to sell/loan to an experienced home but not having any interest. Any takers?


----------



## Bettyboo222 (28 November 2011)

Teddy the shetland pony !!

May sound hilarious but when we race others on the yard (all between 13.2 and 17hh) we are very rarely beaten, he is only 41"

This is the most recent photo


----------



## FigJam (28 November 2011)

Me!   I always thought I wanted a gelding, 16.2hh+, not boring bay... and have a mare, 15.1hh... "boring" (but easy to clean!  ) bay!  I have been thoroughly converted to pocket rockets though, she is so nippy and nimble in a SJ jump off, so adjustable when jumping (she is very clever and can think for herself when to shorten/lengthen to make a distance) and also seems to have a 5th leg when going XC.

And pictures you say?!  Like I need any excuse...!


----------



## dollymix (28 November 2011)

haha - I have a 16.3 ID mare, who i bought to compete and I also have a 14.2 Welsh D mare, who refer to as my pocket rocket!!! 

She is fab...fast, nippy and fun. She has a real character and i love her to bits, even if she is a bit crazy! lol Hacking out is an 'exciting' experience on her as she has two paces, walk or 100mph!!!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 November 2011)

My gelding when he was younger was a toal pocket rocket  hes still got a fair turn of speed for an oldie  and can stubble bash and race along the sands with the rest of the guys 

My mare is a total speed nut as well but shes 15.2 so I dont think counts as a pocket rocket


----------



## Lolo (28 November 2011)

Yes, we did- had 2 of them! Only Al had to move on to her very leggy TB who is neither pocket-sized or very rocket like, bless him!











[Copyright/watermarked image removed]
14hh (nearly!) welsh cob. Pinged round both Burnham Market and Blackwater Farm 1.10m (the unaff., which is the same as the BE Novice) ODEs double clear with decent dressage  (about 40, which is good for something his size and shape!).

And Ellie, who we always thought of as a full-up 14.2hh, but had a LHC of 14.1hh! She SJ'd up to 1.15m clear including jump-offs (including Houghton Grand Prix, until she pulled up having hurt her back) and did PC Opens like they were nothing at all. She was a funny pony though, had a filthy stop when she employed it (she had about 5 stops over her 2 years with Al, and every single one resulted in a fall!) but equally would rather die than touch a pole. Previously, she'd been a true schoolmistress, but her quirky nature meant she'd frightened her previous riders... One photographer had an entire album dedicated to her stopping and dumping people, the little bugger!





[Copyright/watermarked image removed]
[Copyright/watermarked image removed]
[Copyright/watermarked image removed]


----------



## CrazyMare (28 November 2011)

How about this one?

13.1h, 19 years old


----------



## vam (28 November 2011)

I had one, 14.3hh mare cobby to boot. Taught me loads, more that i could every put into words. She was great and i wish i knew what i know now back then as i think she could have been top quality as a pony at bsja, she was great in the horse stuff but stuggled with the distances though combos as the height got bigger. Then again if i had proper lessons who knows what would have happened.
Anyway she was fab full of character and had such a sharp brain but was kind with it, got me out of more sticky moments than i could count. We had that sort of bond where she would throw her heart and soul into everything for me. 
Super, super pony.
















Ironicly i now have the 17hh warmblood who is lovely but i cant tell you how much i miss the small horse brain  Dont get me worng he is a smart cookie with real talent, gets himself out of trouble jumping when needed and puts up with my mistakes but he has no common sense at all!  Plus it is like manovering a tank at times but he is so different from my pocket rocket i would never compare them. 
I do wish he had stayed at 16.2hh thou


----------



## dafthoss (28 November 2011)

I love my little 14.2/3 boy. He is only a rocket in the winter though  in the summer its far to much like hard work to be rocket like but in the winter he can be a real rocket .


----------



## Pocket_Rocket (28 November 2011)

My boy is a pocket rocket! Hence my user name! He's a 15.1HH Andalusian he is very nimble and athletic. He has massive paces that would match a 17HH and can turn on a six pence jumping. He's so clever in fact he decided to hang himself yesterday in his stable! He put his leg through the metal bars on the partition of his stable then couldn't get his foot back through to free himself. 

He had to have a general anaesthetic and was still thrashing about trying to free himself! I have absolutely no idea how he didn't break his leg nor does the vet. The vet has said its a miracle his leg didn't break (although he may have a hair line fracture) and when he came to see him this morning he trotted up sound! Someone was certainly watching over him and i'm so so thankful I still have him I really couldn't imagine life with out him. Just hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Charem (28 November 2011)

Little new forest pony I ride for a friend. He originally started his career in showing but after getting thrown out the ring at one of the counties for bad behaviour I persuaded owner to let us try eventing.

He did Bricky 80 as his first event. Only 5 came home within the time, Red was one of them and we had a stop!

Back in the summer I was riding out to the pub with a few friends. One of them came of her ex harness racer (19 yr old, never lost a race), who then bolted for home. I gave chase on fat little new forest pony and although we caught up and got ahead several times, I couldn't quite grab the git's reins. We coverd just over 3 miles at a gallop over very rough terrain!


----------



## pigsmight:) (28 November 2011)

I have a little 15. 1hh mare fly  she is a 3 yr old and will hopefully be a pocket rocket (she may even be 15.2hh now!) she was ment to be big daddy was 17hh mum 16hh but she looks like a big pony! Haha. I am super excited about her tho, her mum jumped 1 30 and was by jasper and dad is fairly impressive to! Fingers crossed ey!   these picture links
 will either work of my phone or 
they won't! 
IMG]http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n556/pigsmight/fly2011004.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## photo_jo (28 November 2011)

As a teenager I jumped my 14.3hh round BE Intermediates, I did 3DE, 2DE (he won two), qualified for Peterborough as a WHP (never bothered to go-bit too far), the National Dressage Championships and he jumped fences you wouldn't believe out hunting-I was very, very lucky!!


----------



## PapaFrita (28 November 2011)

I've got 2   
Love clever little horses. Like driving a nippy turbo-charged mini rather than coasting round in a big Rolls Royce. Also nice, but not so much adrenaline


----------



## measles (28 November 2011)

Like this one? 15.2hh of attitude and talent!







Or on a better day 







She is very rocket like - winning a 1.20 qualifier here from 17 in jump off


----------



## pigsmight:) (28 November 2011)

Measles saffy is my most favourite pocket rocket  x


----------



## measles (28 November 2011)

pigsmight:) said:



			Measles saffy is my most favourite pocket rocket  x
		
Click to expand...

She will be delighted to hear that when she comes round from the sedative administered by our vet today so that we can get within a mile of her with clippers!


----------



## Kobie (28 November 2011)

Yep I have an 19yo Irish riding pony x 15hh and a real little pocket rocket, spent his life jumping bsja and now doing working hunter's I am also in the process of buying a 3yo to make 15hh to take over from my lad when she's ready


----------



## LizzyandToddy (28 November 2011)

Mines a little 15 1hh rocket when it comes to hunting and team chasing, although not alot else!!

 Very much has a 5th leg, have never a ridden a horse that looks after himself nearly so well even in the stickiest of moments!! D:

[Copyright/watermarked image removed]


----------



## Nosey (28 November 2011)

Funny how a lot of these are mares! I've got one too! 15.3 feisty, fast, clever, sharp, will not touch a pole. Great for the times her brain works with you..bit scary when it doesn't. She's by a wb stallion out of a sprint tb mare & I love her to pieces & am sure I'd only get bored wiv something saner!


----------



## dressagelove (28 November 2011)

Do we qualify as a pocket rocket if we don't jump?! My beautiful lad is 15.3hh called 'Titch' cos he's so dinky! He is a major rocket when it comes to medium canter and out for a run ont fields!


----------



## Morganlafaye (28 November 2011)

I'm looking for a young(ish) one right now to event!!! Despite having a reasonable budget, it's like finding hen's teeth!

Either they are 400 miles away or sold! Or both! Or in a home for life and not for sale at any price.

I'm 5 foot 3 and a bit, and don't want anything over 16hh, and preferably 15.2hh so long as he/she is forward going but genuine and straightforward, with reasonable paces and an honest jump (up to Novice would be nice). Breed, colour, gender completely irrelevant - attitude and temperament is what matters.

I think there are lots of people who prefer the smaller horse - and as so few people breed them, its a real sellers market if you're lucky enough to have a nice one.

I'm expecting this to be a long hard search.


----------



## _April_ (29 November 2011)

hehe ask Figjam about my 15.2 TB mare's speed...       we did a team chase/XC together once  


That absolutely terrifying day aside,  yes mine is a speed demon -  she is amazing in jump offs as she mostly listens to me also!  She can easily hold her own with little ponies.


----------



## QueenOfCadence (29 November 2011)

Mine! 14.1hh Welsh Cob x Tb, does EM dressage and Open Showing with me but jumped Childrens A Grade in his younger years (1.10m) and then B Grade with his previous owner (about 1.40/1.50 if I had to guess?). I don't have the balls for that kind of jumping though . I also ride an compete other people's horses ranging from about 15hh to just shy of 18hh - but I've always prefered my little palomino baby 






Some lateral work:





Some more lateral work:















My galloping attempt bareback XD:


----------



## little_legs (29 November 2011)

Me !

Will have to add pictures later !  But my 14.1 connie, gives all the big boys and girls a run got there money out hacking, he has to be in the lead and normally leaves them for dust !



Jane


----------



## Escada2004 (29 November 2011)

asset2004 said:



			I have a potential one! Standing in a field going to waste, by a Grade A and out of a BE intermediate mare, 15hh 5yo, broken & ridden away, looking to sell/loan to an experienced home but not having any interest. Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

Ive got one to, she is ace! 5yo 15.2-3 by Cicero Z just started jumping this summer with her very very cleaver and always thinking! Very short and compact and a right lively one to! 

asset24, i would be possibly be interested in your little horse, can you pm me more details? I have another mare that im going to sell so will probably be looking for something else preferably to produce for the owner as the money from my mare needs to go towards a new horsebox


----------



## Firewell (29 November 2011)

Yes me, I had one!
My little Vaysie Moo was a pocket rocket! 15.2 on tippie toes, and everything about her was petite and pretty from her tiny little feet to her bright little face. She was fiesty, quick, clever and brave. She was so light to ride, you only had to sit up slightly and she would stop or lower the reins an inch and she would go!
I miss her terribly, she wasnt easy but she was a fighter with a heart of gold. If there was ever a horse I had to pick to ride into battle it would have been her.

My pocket rocket:-


----------



## lex2501 (29 November 2011)

Mine is 15.3 - does he just squeeze into the pocket rocket camp?! He is all heart though and 1 in a million. He has a twinkle in his eye and a wicked sense of humour and we absolutely adore him! He hasn't got the best conformation in the world but he always puts a smile on my face and brings home a rosette


----------



## FigJam (29 November 2011)

_April_ said:



			hehe ask Figjam about my 15.2 TB mare's speed...       we did a team chase/XC together once  

Click to expand...

Lol, poor _April_ spent most of the round like this (on the grey);







Shouting "whoa"! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Lady T thought it was the best fun EVER though!


----------



## skint1 (29 November 2011)

Basil is sort of a pocket rocket is a 15.2 TB gelding Basil, he looks like a pony standing next to most of the other horses in the yard but can he ever shift!


----------



## TheoryX1 (29 November 2011)

I am so glad its not just me that loves these little horses - some lovey photos as well.  Give me a nice 15 hander any day. 

Shame i havent got the hang of that photobucket thing - do you have to pay for it, as it tried to charge my credit card, of I would post some pictures of our pocket rocket.  Its interesting as well to see that a lot of them are mares as well.


----------



## lex2501 (29 November 2011)

TheoryX1 said:



			I am so glad its not just me that loves these little horses - some lovey photos as well.  Give me a nice 15 hander any day. 

Shame i havent got the hang of that photobucket thing - do you have to pay for it, as it tried to charge my credit card, of I would post some pictures of our pocket rocket.  Its interesting as well to see that a lot of them are mares as well.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to see some piccies of yours... why dont you upload some onto your profile on here, then you just have to click the picture icon above when writing a post and copy the URL into the popup box!


----------



## skint1 (29 November 2011)

TheoryX1 said:



			I am so glad its not just me that loves these little horses - some lovey photos as well.  Give me a nice 15 hander any day. 

Shame i havent got the hang of that photobucket thing - do you have to pay for it, as it tried to charge my credit card, of I would post some pictures of our pocket rocket.  Its interesting as well to see that a lot of them are mares as well.
		
Click to expand...

Photobucket is free, I would not use it otherwise


----------



## Tinks81 (29 November 2011)

Gadget was 15.3 ish - he was very short and  like a bouncy ball!! so quick and nippy and would jump anything you asked!!

It used to scare me when lou took him in the ring and the fences towered above him but he didnt care


----------



## FigJam (29 November 2011)

skint1 said:



			Photobucket is free, I would not use it otherwise 

Click to expand...

Photobucket definitely free and really easy to use.


----------



## Roisin_M (29 November 2011)

I do! Bailey is 15.1hh, bay tbxcb. Tiny short little body, but longish legs. Shes like a springy ball! Will jump over anything, turns on a sixpence and her gallop is much faster than anything else i've ever ridden! 






This is a reasonable place to take off in Baileys opinion.






Excuse by bizarre hands in this, and we both seem to be making the same facial expression.






Once again, my hands! In my defence, the slacker the contact the calmer she is when we're mooching around in fields.


----------



## rhino (29 November 2011)

Love the people saying 15.3hh is a pocket rocket - it is plenty big enough for me!





He is 15.3hh on tiptoes  Very difficult to beat in a jump off and only ever had time penalties (all 3 of them) at his very first ode.


----------



## saz5083 (29 November 2011)

I have one (15hh on tippy toes), although he is getting on a bit now (rising 21) and is a bit creaky these days (arthritis in his fetlocks in front  ) But on a good day he is still a speed demon and all round superstar.











Not sure the coloured one counts (15.3 in shoes) but he has a pony brain and is like sitting on a bouncy ball, makes the time xc without feeling like he's trying, has a medium trot to die for and more scope over a fence than I will prob ever use! He is also, however, a cocky wee sod at times, but I wouldnt swap him for the world


----------



## Escada2004 (29 November 2011)

This is my little Lily 

[Copyright image removed]


Onl he 2nd time in the ring hence small fence


----------



## Sol (29 November 2011)

Dante comes up as just 15.1hh & 1/2 an inch!  (I swear he shrunk...) but I would never really want to go over 15.2/3hh max!! I'm hoping my next one will be no more than 14.1hh (Fell pony!) 
My last horse was *just* 14.2hh approx and happily jumped 4ft+ although not with me  She's now competing down south with a young lad BE, and doing very well!! She could jump anything from anywhere and was very clever  Dante's still a little bit clumsy but has a hell of a jump on him when he wants to


----------



## KatB (29 November 2011)

I also LOVE Saff Measles... Escada yours looks lovely too... funny how a lot of these have a lot of attitude too 

Loops is JUST 15.3hh (although everyone thinks she is MUCH bigger) and is a real pocket rocket in my books, small, blooming powerful when she wants to be, with LOADS of attitude, and scope!!


----------



## Charlie007 (29 November 2011)

Not anymore but I used to have one. He was  15.2 IDXTB. The first comment I got when he arrived was ' where's the ploughing match/'!! He was 4 yo and hairy. He turned out to be one of the best I have ever had. Completly bombproof. Won numerous WH classes and champs. Team chased and Int, drag hunted over massive fences, showjumped, qualified for numerous xc champs. Only sold him as I was well into team chasing and although the height of the fences was no problem, I felt I was pushing him too hard on the flat. Fab horse and If I get another ( current boy 17.1) I willgo smaller again xx


----------



## Escada2004 (29 November 2011)

KatB said:



			I also LOVE Saff Measles... Escada yours looks lovely too... funny how a lot of these have a lot of attitude too 

Loops is JUST 15.3hh (although everyone thinks she is MUCH bigger) and is a real pocket rocket in my books, small, blooming powerful when she wants to be, with LOADS of attitude, and scope!!












Click to expand...

Ha ha thanks KatB! Lily certainly has a lot of attitude i think its because they are small they think they need to act tough so they dont get bullied!


----------



## Botters (29 November 2011)

I want one!

I currently have a 16.3hh chunky TB who I feel is far too big for me, so I am considering looking for a 15-16hh schoolmistress type if anyone wants to send one over my way!

I'm 5'7 though so am I going to look ridiculous?!

I would really like to be closer to the ground these days!


----------



## measles (29 November 2011)

KatB - I think we have twins!  Saffy has her moments but when she is in the ring she gives her all and we wouldn't be without her.   She is also the kindest, sweetest horse in the stable - it's just all ridden work outside the ring that she enjoys keeping A on his toes!

Your girl looks very similar!


----------



## KatB (29 November 2011)

measles, yes very similar... L pulls lots of faces in the stable, but that's more at other horses than anything I think! She is generally very sweet and affectionate. I love her for the "quirks" though!!

Botters, I'm 5'7 and not exactly small boned, and don't think I look too underhorsed?


----------



## Botters (29 November 2011)

KatB said:



			measles, yes very similar... L pulls lots of faces in the stable, but that's more at other horses than anything I think! She is generally very sweet and affectionate. I love her for the "quirks" though!!

Botters, I'm 5'7 and not exactly small boned, and don't think I look too underhorsed?
		
Click to expand...


No you look great together, we are probably about the same build.

Right, best get shopping then!


----------



## measles (29 November 2011)

KatB said:



			measles, yes very similar... L pulls lots of faces in the stable, but that's more at other horses than anything I think! She is generally very sweet and affectionate. I love her for the "quirks" though!!

Botters, I'm 5'7 and not exactly small boned, and don't think I look too underhorsed?
		
Click to expand...

A is just over 6ft and that's him on Saffy....  So, Botters, the answer is a resounding no you won't!


----------



## milz88 (29 November 2011)

I used to have one.........  now he has spavins and a KS, so won't be doing any more pocket rocket things. I would looove to loan one though!


----------



## hmccord (29 November 2011)

The guy in my picture on the left was barely 158cm, I used to compete him at 1.45m and his biggest problem was that his stride was too big in distances! A complete dude that had started out in life barrel racing in Switzerland (!) he could turn on a sixpence and was the quickest, sharpest, most powerful horse I've ever had. Long before we bought him it turned out a friend had competed him in Switzerland and has a picture clearing a puissance wall at 2.10m  A complete superstar and has definitely ruined me for life as every horse I sit on now lacks the power and sheer athleticism this guy had.


----------



## hmccord (29 November 2011)

Some pics:
Always on the ball and looking for trouble:
http://www.facebook.com/harriet.mcc...set=a.4045719006.535.504949006&type=3&theater

Doing his thing:
http://www.facebook.com/harriet.mcc...set=a.4045719006.535.504949006&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/harriet.mcc...set=a.4045719006.535.504949006&type=3&theater


----------



## Stormy123456 (29 November 2011)

Spanner is titch at 15.2hh  When she makes the effort over a jump, she has tonnes of scope, and have some very nice paces. I only wish she was bigger! She's 6, and she'll probably be for sale in the Spring as I want something bigger.


----------



## luckyhorseshoe (29 November 2011)

Me (waves hand in air).....i have a pocket rocket!!!

Also a Mare, 14.3 PRE. 

Dad is around 16h, just came out of a small mare, so didn't reach usual breed height.

Perfect for me at 5ft1 and think she would probably end up being too much for me if she was bigger.













Massive paces, no need for a massive warmblood.

Shame, i haven't got any decent jump photos, she def as a 5th leg...i would go as far to say that she doesn't just help me out, she does it for me!


----------



## measles (29 November 2011)

luckyhorseshoe - what a lovely girl


----------



## Botters (29 November 2011)

I'm not sure who's I want to steal more.

Although I doubt I could sit those bucks Measles!


----------



## Aces_High (29 November 2011)

My Princess is only 15.1 at a push 15.2hh.  She has been jumping over the paddock fencing since she was a yearling and it's brand new fencing!  She pops over anything and everything that she's asked.  Her present love is ditches and they are over 2M wide.  She's only 3 but one of the most talented youngsters I have come across.  She does have a serious attitude to match her size and can be a complete witch!!  I cannot wait to get her up and in work next year. 







I have the photo's of me on her on Facebook which I cannot access whilst at work!


----------



## _April_ (29 November 2011)

FigJam said:



			Lol, poor _April_ spent most of the round like this (on the grey);







Shouting "whoa"! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Lady T thought it was the best fun EVER though! 

Click to expand...




That still makes me laugh those photos and poor J at the back shouting  'hold!' as Lady T vanishes into the distance like a grey blur.


----------



## Jenni_ (29 November 2011)

Asset2004 - send your horse up to me I can't find a horse to ride up here for love nor money : (


----------



## FlipFlop5 (29 November 2011)

Back when i was 14 I had an amasing mare on lease for 10months, she was only 14hh but she had such an amasing jump. Would clear clear 1.10 SJ and could turn on a six pence. XC wise no idea how we ever made the time but she did! 






No idea how 15h3 is a pocket rocket- mines 15h2 and feels huge!


----------



## BronsonNutter (30 November 2011)

I don't have one anymore - Wibs is 15.2hh but definately didn't get the 'rocket' part of the memo  

Bronts on the other hand was like the equine equivalent of a Jack Russell - big guy attitude stuffed inside a tiny 14hh exterior. He was so smart, I still miss him loads. 












And getting me out of trouble!


----------



## TableDancer (30 November 2011)

Awww, some lovely types on here  I'm another member of the Saffy fan club  It's weird because a friend of mine produced an identical bay mare, same size, type etc also called Saffy (Saffy Superstar in this instance).She went to one girl who Saffy obviously sussed out straightaway as within a week she couldn't ride her down the drive  So she was sent to the Bleekmans to sell, and Althea immediately clicked with her (aged about 16). Together they went round countless Intermediates and 2*s, plus going Advanced and 3* when Alfie was borderline under-age to do so  Their dressage was always "interesting" as Saffy never saw ther point, but she was a mare in a million 

Anyway, we've had a few pocket rockets in our time - being 5'2" although I will ride big horses I far prefer little ones  This is my horse of a lifetime, Herbie, 15.3 (although everyone thought he was far bigger as he held himself like a stallion)

Apologies for my position - I never could sit that medium trot 



















Then this is 15 hand Bilbo who went double clear round his first CCI* at Necarne when he was 7













And 15.2 Turbo...













But we mustn't forget current star Pocket Rocket, piloted by miniTD, Noffy:

[Image removed by Admin]







Aren't we lucky to have/had such a collection of PRs? Thanks for the chance to reminisce and post  And I'm really sorry about the sizes of these photos I keep trying to resize on Photobucket but it doesn't seem to be working


----------



## KatB (30 November 2011)

TD I didn't realise Herbie was a little 'un! Some fab pics, he really was a pocket rocket  Still love Noffy though


----------



## measles (30 November 2011)

TableDancer said:



			Awww, some lovely types on here  I'm another member of the Saffy fan club  It's weird because a friend of mine produced an identical bay mare, same size, type etc also called Saffy (Saffy Superstar in this instance).She went to one girl who Saffy obviously sussed out straightaway as within a week she couldn't ride her down the drive  So she was sent to the Bleekmans to sell, and Althea immediately clicked with her (aged about 16). Together they went round countless Intermediates and 2*s, plus going Advanced and 3* when Alfie was borderline under-age to do so  Their dressage was always "interesting" as Saffy never saw ther point, but she was a mare in a million 

Click to expand...

Tabledancer - what super horses - every one of them.   I often think the small horse is overlooked as a step up for younger riders and that many of us are fixated with a horse that is over 16hh for competition.   This thread demonstrates just how athletic smaller horses can be, and with a mix of pony blood how sensible and 5 legged.

How was your friend's Saffy bred?   Ours was bred in Belgium and has a KWPN passport, by Lux Z (now standing in Ireland) out of an Animo mare (RIP Animo  )  How odd that they are so similar.   Perhaps Saffy is the closest previous owners could get to Sh&*y??


----------



## kirstyhen (30 November 2011)

So many PRs! Another Saffy fan, plus KatBs Lucky and I do love TDs Turbo after grooming at Burgie.
I want like to take this opportunity to point out I don't not have a PR  Mally is getting closer to 17hh every day, I just make her look like a PR!


----------



## Lolo (30 November 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			So many PRs! Another Saffy fan, plus KatBs Lucky and I do love TDs Turbo after grooming at Burgie.
I want like to take this opportunity to point out I don't not have a PR  Mally is getting closer to 17hh every day, I just make her look like a PR! 

Click to expand...

I stand by the fact you're lying and she's definitely about 15.2hh max... She looks so pocket-rocket like! Also a massive fan of Saffy, she makes it look so stupendously effortless. I wish Al had stayed on the pocket-rockets, as Reg is not only 16.3hh, but leggy with it... Could he qualify on the fact he acts/ jumps like a 12hh WHP?


----------



## miss_c (30 November 2011)

I think Genie counts as a PR at 15hh!  She gets me out of trouble bless her!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (30 November 2011)

luckyhorseshoe said:



			Me (waves hand in air).....i have a pocket rocket!!!

Also a Mare, 14.3 PRE. 

Dad is around 16h, just came out of a small mare, so didn't reach usual breed height.

Perfect for me at 5ft1 and think she would probably end up being too much for me if she was bigger.







http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww280/ami123_01/P1010191.jpg[/I

MG]

Massive paces, no need for a massive warmblood.

Shame, i haven't got any decent jump photos, she def as a 5th leg...i would go as far to say that she doesn't just help me out, she does it for me![/QUOTE]


One word - stunning:)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## racingdemon (30 November 2011)

this was mine..... he was just under 15.2, and would jump for fun until he developed KS, but he was fantastic, & a total bargain at about £200!


----------



## spookypony (30 November 2011)

Aces_high:  wow, can see why you're excited about the future!

Miss_Christmas, loving the second pic of Genie!

The Spooky Pony should count, I think: he's 14.1, and if he could channel as much speed and turn-on-a-dime ability into getting _to_ jumps as he has shown getting _away_ from jumps, he'd be unbeatable in a jump-off! 

As it is, he has no trouble keeping up with the big boys as soon as we hit canter...his legs just go like a wee little centipede under his belly! 

Here he is, pi$$ing around the school in March, and jumping over a wee upright:


----------



## EventingMum (30 November 2011)

My horse of a lifetime was definitely a 15hh pocket rocket. Bought from a dealer to replace my outgrown 13.2hh when I was 12 is arrived in a poor state - he was supposedly a 4 yo but we soon found out he was probably younger. You can tell my parents werent too knowledgeable!  

Any how he was absolutely amazing and taught me so much. We did the usual PC stuff including area eventing  there was only open sections back then as Im no spring chicken! We also team chased where he was the boldest horse imaginable and loved to be out in front.  However his paces hampered our attempts at dressage so instead of eventing we focussed on show jumping.

He won numerous unaffiliated classes and championships and then when I was 14 we started affiliated jumping. At our first show he won the foxhunter! He went on and won several other foxhunters and then won the regional final qualifying us for HOYS  4 faults in the final was more than I could have ever hoped for. We continued through the grades qualifying for a number of national finals including the Grade B Championship final at the first jumping ever held at the NEC  shows how long ago it was!   At each level people would say he had reached his limit but he proved them wrong. He went to Grade A and jumped some Area International Trials which were seriously big tracks. He was also great against the clock beating some renowned speed specialists on occasions.   

Far more important than all that was that he was my best friend  he saw me through all the usual teenage angst and was always there for a cuddle. He was outside the church at my wedding although he did take exception to the piper! In fact bagpipes and horse drawn vehicles were the two things he really couldnt abide and his reaction to them cost us dearly in competitions on occasions. Once a pipe band struck up next to the ring where we were jumping an AIT and he froze completely before the last line of fences ,he was clear to that point with only two horses going clear and another time at the Royal Highland the horse drawn drays rattled past the jumping ring, again just as we reached the final fence causing him to panic and flee across the ring.  On several occasions we were offered a lot of money from people who wanted to re register him as a pony but it was never an option and he saw his days out with us. He truly was my horse of lifetime.


----------



## olop (30 November 2011)

My lickle PR Blackie, he is just short of 15hh







My husband showing us how its done lol


----------



## gillianfleming (30 November 2011)

Me but he's a proper pocket version at 14.1hh on his tippy toes.  He is 22 now but i've known him since he was 4.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/47015540@N00/4380403740/in/set-72157600512722745
Here he was 8 maybe with his old owner, looking angelic but after the next fence he carted her all the way back to the start.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/47015540@N00/1532282872/in/set-72157600512722745
This is him a couple of years ago dressed up.

He was bred to be about 12.2 but ended up 14.1


----------



## Mince Pie (1 December 2011)

I had one but sold her at the beginning of the year  Miss her loads, she was my little ginga ninja welshy!
I got her looking like this,






backed her: (I didn't keep that saddle!)






and then spent 2 years having a fab time with her before finally admitting that she just wasn't going to get any bigger 


























Oops bit of an overload there, sorry!


----------



## SpruceRI (1 December 2011)

Rosie would definately fit into the pocket rocket category.

She's 14.2hh and has had a crack at BD, BE and BSJA.  With BSJA she found the distances a bit long and so struggled above Discovery, but was so bold, she'd still give it a try even though I mostly just sat there and held on!

She's not really a dressage queen, though always tries her hardest, but Eventing has been her forte.

For one so small, she was very fast round the XC and careful on the SJing which invariably made up for our rubbish dressage mark!

She really is my 'horse' of a lifetime, even though she still scares me with her spooking!

She may have gone a lot further if I'd been several stone lighter, or she could've done Juniors.  But I don't think she minds.  She's 18yrs old now and we're winding down a little.


----------



## Aces_High (1 December 2011)

Thank you Spooky Pony!  I've just found this photo.... She was getting a little strong by this point!! She's coming back into work in about 4 weeks and I cannot wait   She thrives on being in work, hence the short break and hasn't taken well to being on holiday.  I ideally wanted to leave her until the spring but mentally she will not take it.


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (1 December 2011)

this is my pocket rocket my 12 yr old mare who i have had for 10 years she is 15 1 hh 











































sorry about the pic overload lol but i adore this mare, she def one of a kind and a sharp ticket!! the straw bale was 1.35 m


----------



## Gingerbird (1 December 2011)

Indeed I do! He's a reg Connie, he stand 148cm. His paces are stunning, really flashy and he won his 2nd dressage at the weekend against lots of flashy types. It was only a walk/trot test but he's young. His jump is awesome and he always looks in need of a stud girth from the pics, and over naturals he is brave and blood. You also get the benefit of a pony brain which I love. 

I'm an adult but never quite made it to mini tx's height, nearly but not quite, so I love the fact I have a horse that can 'do' and still get my legs round it!


----------



## now_loves_mares (1 December 2011)

I have never owned anything over 16.1. Current one is 15hh. 7/8ths TB, and really is a rocket! She's cute but super naughty

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2523394132489&set=t.570417568&type=1&theater
Think I might be a bit big for her though, seem to be trying to make myself smaller in this one! I think her speedy legs is a camera fault, I don't think they are that much of a blur in real life!






My first eventer - 15.2 skinny TB and another speed merchant, also rather beautiful in my unbiased opinion





My first pony - 13hh but quite a talent 






I like them small! I'm 5ft 6 but very light so don't need a big built horse.


----------



## Janette (2 December 2011)

I have one - a 14.2 coloured native.  She was in the wrong queue fro brains - she got a racehorse brain, not a coloured ploddy cob brain  

We don't jump because she scares the pants off me.  (she's far too enthusiastic, and it seems such an easy way to fall off...)
The only horse on the yard we can comfortable hack out with is a 16.2 ID because of the length of her stride in walk.  We spend a lot of time waiting for people to catch up with us.  
Love her to bits.


----------



## Vindaloo (2 December 2011)

Hi, i've just realised who you are!!!!!  Lovely to see the pics of Rosie, she is an absolute credit to you.

I came along with a mutual friend (who I think was on B at the time) and took some pics of you all at Firle.  In fact I think i've still got the vid somewhere...

Anyhoo, Rosie definitely pocket rocket and I wish i'd had one like her.


----------



## sakura (2 December 2011)

I have one!

My mare's 15hh but can out jump many horses taller! She has a huge amount of power and can cover the ground in no time. 100% genuine, she'll jump off any stride at all and will get us out of my biggest c***ups, couldn't have a better big pony/little horse!

At 5ft 2 I don't like riding nor handling anything over 16hh so she's perfect for me  



















this was one of her first courses, she was seriously fast into them!


----------



## sakura (2 December 2011)

doing what she does best, making jumps look tiny! sorry for the bad quality - was off some footage before I had her





































she was 14.3hh at the time of that ^ ^ bless her!


----------



## AandK (2 December 2011)

I don't own a PR (my TB is a lanky 16.3hh, although after a days draghunting I can confirm there is definitely some rocket in there!) but I had the ride on one this year, Amber is 15.1hh (and as I am just over 5'3" she is the perfect size for me!) and she is amazing to jump, I had such fun riding her - we were placed everytime out bar one this year (clear but too far from BT), and will hopefully be competing her again in 2012!


----------



## Grey_Eventer (2 December 2011)

I have one who once was a pony (14.2hh), but aged about 6 he grew to 15.2hh. 
we turn up at team chases against the big old fashioned chaser types, half the time i cant see over the hedges and he leads as fast as i dare to let him go!
In his younger days (hes 17 now- not that he gets this!!) you couldnt beat him against the clock and we dabbled in PC open eventing (he found dressage too boring). Started aff. SJing aged 12, did Newcomers on him for 2 seasons, then we retired from that to hunt and team chase.
He hunts at the front, likes to think hes a masters horse!!
Hes a dude and definitely thinks hes a racehorse...or about 17hh!
Here he is team chasing:






and open eventing:


----------



## NR99 (2 December 2011)

And here is ours as we are sneaking 15.3's in, though she is more like the starship enterprise than a pocket rocket at the moment .  Been on many teams with Amber above and I believe girly pocket rockets are the best  Don't shoot me I just love their attitude!





She cleared this!





And this, she always finds a 5th leg if they get it wrong!


----------



## supercowpony (2 December 2011)

Mine is cobby and a pocket rocket!
It's the yard joke that if you turned him inside out he'd be a thoroughbred, or a flashy warmblood! He has the talent to match, but (un)fortunately a bit of a pony attitude.
Had him for 3 years now, and he's grown from 14.2hh to probs about 15hh, or 15.1hh (need to measure the blighter!)
He's my first horse/pony, and I went out as a nervous rider looking for a safe dependable cob, which he was as a fat unfit hairy thing straight from the field. After 2 months however, it was like riding an unexploded bomb.
not much has changed, aside from I've got braver and bonded with him. Even over these 3 years he's done so much for me as a rider and a person I owe him so much. Now I just want to go places with him, which I know he'll love! He's such a show off, though sometimes his idea of showing off doesn't always mean we fill the criteria for the discipline we happen to be competing in. Though he can really pull some paces out of the bag, in his opinion dressage is really a race.

anyway, I'll stop rambling now and give you some photos.


----------



## star (2 December 2011)

i love small horses - I have 3 of them.  Why do you need anything bigger when a 15.2hh can clear the biggest of hedges out draghunting and beat the poncy warmbloods at dressage   I have a 15.1hh Welsh Cob, a 15.2hh Welsh Cob and the most rocket like of them all is a 15.2hh Welsh Cob x TB.  The former was never particularly good at jumping but he wowed in the dressage arena, regularly beating some v fancy looking horses.  The latter 2 jump like stags, clearing humongous hedges and both have got that 5th leg to get you out of trouble when you need it most.  Speed wise they are both to be found right behind the master on his 19hh giraffe keeping up with no probs.  Dont have many pics of them as ran out of money to keep buying them but can see them all in my signature.


----------

